# The Sky Is The Limit



## mgrev (Aug 12, 2016)

I want it. like a lot. shit reviews on steam though.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 12, 2016)

Honestly it's still a boring game and it doesn't worth at actually prize...


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Aug 12, 2016)

Agreed boring as fuck


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 12, 2016)

Bought it on steam, saw it was 2.6GB, saw the reviews and refunded it immediately. 

I know size isn't everything when it comes to gaming (and other things har har), but a file size that low is just fucking insulting. There is no way you can fit so many promises of a game so supposedly vast in such a small package. It is impossible. And it supposedly runs like crap too. I will just put this game on my shelf with rise of the robots and watchdogs and never bother playing it ever.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 12, 2016)

Eh, meaning is what you make of it. But the game sounds fun. There's room for well crafted experiences and random experiences alike. Pushing the boundaries of both is a good thing.



p1ngpong said:


> Bought it on steam, saw it was 2.6GB, saw the reviews and refunded it immediately.
> 
> 
> I know size isn't everything when it comes to gaming (and other things har har), but a file size that low is just fucking insulting. There is no way you can fit so many promises of a game so supposedly vast in such a small package. It is impossible. And it supposedly runs like crap too. I will just put this game on my shelf with rise of the robots and watchdogs and never bother playing it ever.



Did you miss the part about "mathematically generated"? There aren't billions of prefabs, they're generated through algorithm. Thus low size. Yeesh, this is a good thing, not a bad thing. Its like you just pointed at a van Gogh and went " I dunno, there isn't a lot of paint on that thing."


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 12, 2016)

Sounds like a fun little indie game. Will pick it up when it's 75% off or more on a steam sale, and by that time the issues might be patched out and extra goodness modded in.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 12, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Did you miss the part about "mathematically generated"? There aren't billions of prefabs, they're generated through algorithm. Thus low size. Yeesh, this is a good thing, not a bad thing. Its like you just pointed at a van Gogh and went " I dunno, there isn't a lot of paint on that thing."


Did you miss the part where everyone overwhelmingly said the game is shit? I can give you a calculator if you want.


----------



## Jonna (Aug 12, 2016)

I love this game, and I think it'll be boring if you aren't into exploration and don't have enough patience. The game runs fine for me and I could probably wind up often coming back to it again and again to explore more. I think it's more of a long term gradual game, personally.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 12, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Did you miss the part where everyone overwhelmingly said the game is shit? I can give you a calculator if you want.



Lol so GB=quality, that's your point, eh? Well, that logic is...hard to even argue against. 

Sad to hear that people think its crap though. The people who like the same games as me seem to love it though, which is a better indicator to me. To each their own though. That other super hyped space simulator game is like 90GB download, so you should find that to be the best game of all time!


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 12, 2016)

Procedural generation is nothing new - and it's just a pity they couldn't use the same algorithms to procedurally generate interesting/involving gameplay.


----------



## hollowtip (Aug 12, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Did you miss the part about "mathematically generated"? There aren't billions of prefabs, they're generated through algorithm. Thus low size. Yeesh, this is a good thing, not a bad thing. Its like you just pointed at a van Gogh and went " I dunno, there isn't a lot of paint on that thing."



p1ngpong has a legitimate point. While the game can vary a planet's topography, elements, plant, animal life, almost infinitely, it still only has a finite number of models and textures to choose from to populate that planet with. There's very little depth in the planets you visit, and The file size is perfect reflection of much resources the game actually offers.

I also own in the PS4 version and can confirm the game is not very deep.


----------



## MRsonic699 (Aug 13, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Bought it on steam, saw it was 2.6GB, saw the reviews and refunded it immediately.



I mean.. I don't blame you for refunding it, at all. But it amuses me that we've reached a day where the file size of a game can immediately and directly impact one's opinion. Sometimes small games are too big, and big games are surprisingly small. You could've at least played it for 5 hours or so, and then hammer down your verdict.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 13, 2016)

Novelty is only novel for so long. Can your game survive after its coat of paint becomes rusted? This is one of the many questions game designers need to ask themselves. Unfortunately for Hello Games, it seems the answer to it may be a resounding "No." Sure, No Man's Sky is unprecedented, but as a novice game designer, I can tell you one of the most important phrases is "Gameplay is Golden." No Man's Sky boils down to a night job after our day job. A tech demo that would be exciting to people working in the industry like me at the possibilities on the horizon, but is totally unprepared for mass-media consumption.

Hello Games went in with an interesting concept, but failed to derive proper gameplay from it, resorting to haphazardously tape on elements to give the player something to do. It's a mistake many developers make. They may have a stupendously superb concept, but they fail to build up the core of their experience, which is gameplay, gameplay, gameplay. Always gameplay! Concept sits on top of gameplay, not the other way around. A concept is just a gimmick until proven, and a gimmick is like soft clay. You can sculpt the clay into a brilliant work of art, but you shouldn't place your building foundation on it. Build your building on solid ground, then put the clay in the building. That's what No Man's Sky lacked, and that's what Hello Games missed.


----------



## anhminh (Aug 13, 2016)

What is the point of creating 18 quintillion worlds when 99.9% of it "would never be explored by players"?

I rather have one world with enough interesting things to do than quintillion boring worlds.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 13, 2016)

Well, I guess I'll pick up a discounted copy over winter break then. I wonder if it'll appeal to Minecraft fans that like the resource management and exploration most?


----------



## Steena (Aug 13, 2016)

What's surprising is how didn't everyone see this was a scam from the get-go, we have interviews where the devs say "it's so complex we cannot explain what's in the game, you'll just have to wait and see" and "we have programmed bots to monitor the game universe for us cause we couldn't handle it" --> releases with 1% the depth of Dwarf Fortress, a literal text game made for free. And that's not talking about them lying about entire features like multiplayer, or the aforementioned poor asset combination. Complex algorithms my ass.

A shame this seems to have gotten good sales on PS4 on hype alone, hopefully every single person refunds it on steam at least. Genuinely hope the developer goes under, they deserve it and then some more.
The sooner retards stop pre-ordering, the sooner shit games are allowed to get falsely hyped and make a profit on promises alone.


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 13, 2016)

For people asking what the point of making 18 quintillion worlds is, I'd like to remind you...
Minecraft has 18 quintillion worlds
Civ V has 18 quintillion worlds.
Every procedurally generated game has either 4 billion or 18 quintillion worlds.
The planets in No Man's Sky have always existed. NMS just reveals them (like that famous sculptor).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 13, 2016)

not worth buying IMA pirate it


----------



## gbaboy123 (Aug 13, 2016)

it was a bit boring but I guess is a good game. I personally prefer a more complete game with story and good gameplay but I get the concept


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2016)

king_leo said:


> I still think the game is going to be a massive letdown.


I'm a modern day psychic


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 13, 2016)

This guy must be on suicide watch right about now -


----------



## eriol33 (Aug 13, 2016)

oh boy, I think this will become another mighty no 9


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 13, 2016)

For anyone complaining about file size, I'd like to combat with Undertale.


----------



## VashTS (Aug 13, 2016)

this thing has certainly generated opinions, which is really the best part about it. 

just this thread as a microcosm of the webs illustrates how radically different opinions are about this "indie" title. 

i bought it, about $38 shipped on groupon, i feel like its worth at least $30 without even checking out reviews and just knowing what the game promises. 

the game promises a new experience - for better or worse - and i think it delivers on that promise.


----------



## Jonna (Aug 13, 2016)

I think you just need to be in the right mindset and enjoy this game as it is. Seems like the Suicide Squad of games to me, critics think it was a bland terrible AAA movie, but your average watcher is just enjoying a fun movie with a cool concept. 

If the really hardcore gamers are looking for their core procedure generated games, they definitely know where they are and can boast the hell out of them. I believe this game is just a game for the average gamer that hasn't looked into all the technology and is just enjoying a game with a cool concept. I definitely am.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 13, 2016)

I knew very little about this game before release, and never bothered to look into it. Now I know what it is, but I don't care. From what I see it's lacking in gameplay and story.


----------



## rt141 (Aug 13, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Did you miss the part where everyone overwhelmingly said the game is shit? I can give you a calculator if you want.



I love you answered like that to an anology about Van Gogh. It's hard to see the irony/flaws in your statements when you just -really- want to think a certain way.

That is the worst kind of ignorant behavior one can have: It has bad reviews, lets call it a piece of shit! I didn't even play it but it sucks!
It must do since other people think it is and so do I and, most important, apparently I can't take decisions by myself. But I am always right! (also showing absolutely no understanding of how the game works either, regarding that file size statement you did)

"But that's just my opinion bruh"
"You cannot say I am wrong cause of that"
"It's my life LEL, I'll do whatevs I wantttttt"
"Yo salty man blah blah"

Sure sure, spurn all you want. That doesn't change your own statements and what they imply, it's simply disgusting to see someone act like that in any circumstance.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



anhminh said:


> What is the point of creating 18 quintillion worlds when 99.9% of it "would never be explored by players"?
> 
> I rather have one world with enough interesting things to do than quintillion boring worlds.



Hundreds like those already. Why make more of the same?


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 13, 2016)

Anyone one heard of StarBound? 

Anyways i personally just wouldn't put 60$ on this, I'd rather play Skyrim or wait for Bethesda to release Fallout:BLACKHOLE. 
Also there's going to come a time and point where a false advertising law suit is going to make all the other companies think twice before saying/putting crap in trailers that aren't in the content they're selling!


----------



## LoganK93 (Aug 13, 2016)

Wow. So much hate. I have personally been playing and exploring since release and I am loving it. I have found some truly unique creatures, including a radioactive planet populated entirely with... plant... ball... things. The variation of creatures isn't always surprising, but there are many incredibly unique life forms and planets as well. 

I came out of a warp to witness a full on space battle with a ship reminiscent of an imperial destroyer from star wars. There is a "story" to be slowly uncovered from what I'm getting so far, as well as many outposts and resources to gather. I feel like no one has even given this a chance.


----------



## Burlsol (Aug 13, 2016)

leon315 said:


> Honestly it's still a boring game and it doesn't worth at actually prize...


Boring is more of a personal opinion on the matter...

The correct way to describe it is that the game gets very repetitious very quickly and essentially offers no change in what sorts of things you can actually do with it after the first few hours. It's like Minecraft, but if you decided that you were just going to walk endlessly in one direction, collect only what resources you can carry and immediately use, and had no reason to remain in the same area for long.

They can boast about number of planets, or number of creatures "discovered", but planets tend to be very much the same as each other, save some aspects like color scheme or presence of water. You can go to any planet, find very similar resources, find very similar structures, be prompted with the same ~20-50 interaction events... Only to get bored, leave the planet, jump closer to the middle of the galaxy, and see pretty much the same stuff you just encountered. Animal life is just a side-activity, and ends up feeling too abundant in places where life should technically be impossible (roaming around on a planet with a surface temp that is -80 C), while also serving almost no purpose (spare carbon or other resources for killing, credits for discovering, other resources for feeding and following around). There are no exotic solar systems, no unusual planet formations, and such abundant life and habitation that it just feels wrong. 

Supposedly there is a story and a point to getting to the center of the galaxy, but before you even feel the slightest bit of obligation to work towards this goal, you've spent dozens of hours pointing a laser at rocks of various colors and sizes. Meaning that the only reason to continue usually stems from the hope that whatever lies at the end was somehow worth the effort that was spent getting there. Not to join the naysayers, but much like the hype related to this game, I can't help but feel like most will feel very cheated when/if they eventually get there. To my knowledge, nobody has gotten there yet other than someone who played a misappropriated, unpatched copy of the game they bought from e-bay for several thousand dollars, and only because he used an exploit to move through the galaxy quickly. And even then, many of the things he claimed (ship being the same the whole way) has been proven to be false in the live version.

Some people may enjoy this game. Some people like repeating the same process over and over and over again for small amounts of progression, but most those who were hyped about this game will be disappointed with it. Multiplayer never made it in, even in the astronomical odds of two people meeting at the same time in the same spot on the same world in the same galaxy, they won't actually see eachother and have no way to directly interact (proven by two Twitch streamers who attempted this live). Large scale space battles never made it in, at most it's a handful of pirates and a radiant distress call event by a freighter, at least it is the odd lone ship buzzing around one of the space stations that exist near every sun. There are no epic dogfights that swoop into and out of the atmosphere, there isn't any feeling of threat from the omnipresent sentinels, not that the game even plays well from a combat perspective.  There is no feeling that any of your discoveries have any merit beyond a few credits and naming everything on a planet "Butt" (or other similar attempts to draw entertainment from a lackluster feature). With the extremely vast scope of the game, any planet you have visited statistically has 0 chance of ever being seen by anyone else until you get closer to the center, yet does not feel like a unique experience by any measure of the word once you've realized that all the things you describe in your play time is pretty much what others have already encountered.

*edit* correction, it looks like there have been a few who have gotten to the center of the first Galaxy already (Euclid)... Only to be crash-landed in a different galaxy and start the process over again, NG+ style. Wth the current belief that each galaxy is supposed to become more difficult... with several galaxies. If anything, this makes the whole premise even more dubious.


----------



## Steena (Aug 13, 2016)

rt141 said:


> Hundreds like those already. Why make more of the same?


Right, because "game with a scope much bigger than it can realistically hope to deliver that relied on lies, bullshit and boasting a massive size yet came out with the depth of a puddle; also it runs like shit and is incomplete" is quite the unique archetype nowadays.


----------



## mashers (Aug 13, 2016)

I like the idea of this game, but Windows only? Blech.


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 13, 2016)

Steena said:


> Right, because "game with a scope much bigger than it can realistically hope to deliver that relied on lies, bullshit and boasting a massive size yet came out with the depth of a puddle; also it runs like shit and is incomplete" is quite the unique archetype nowadays.



THANK YOU!! A lot of streamers said the SAME THING!!!! And i quote one streamer
"I feel like i'm in a vast big ocean........that's 1 foot shallow"
i just don't see it being worth close to 60 bucks, i mean the soundtrack is AWESOME...but....i'm not going to buy an album for 60 bucks...
NOT TO MENTION how repetitive it got, REAL fast!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 13, 2016)

barronwaffles said:


> it's just a pity they couldn't use the same algorithms to procedurally generate interesting/involving gameplay.



Shots fired. This is going in my quotes hall of fame.

--

What's odd is that all the critical reviews I've seen talk about how the game is just resource collection/mining with no real purpose and mechanics in place to stop you mining too much at a time. Is there anything to actually do? Any plot line?

Were Hello Games hoping to sell purely based on having 18 quintillion pretty planets to look at?


----------



## Burlsol (Aug 13, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> What's odd is that all the critical reviews I've seen talk about how the game is just resource collection/mining with no real purpose and mechanics in place to stop you mining too much at a time. Is there anything to actually do? Any plot line?



This is mostly because collection/mining accounts for pretty much all the content that anyone has experienced in the game thus far. Even some of those who have been playing hardcore on the PS4 and have logged more than 90 hours into the game already are still playing this cycle. There is some sort of storyline related to the Atlas, some reason why you're trying to get to the center of the galaxy/universe. But not too much else I have been able to confirm. Many of the livestreamers I've been looking at started over with the PC version, many others just got tired of the gameplay cycle or called it quits. Meanwhile there is alot of conflicting and outright false information out there.

Given the size of the game, the 10 minutes to 24 hours that critics and reviewers generally have, combined with the fact that it was under embargo until release, nobody in the press got an advance copy, and everyone was pressured to be the first to release a review... It only goes on to explain why any sort of review would not be very deep so far. Nevermind the part of one reviewer being ddos'ed because he gave it an unfavorable review. Simply put, reviews on this game don't work, your best bet is really to just pop over to Twitch or something and look at some of the people who are further into the game (ship with more than 30 slots) to see if it looks like something you can enjoy.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 13, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Lol so GB=quality, that's your point, eh? Well, that logic is...hard to even argue against.
> 
> Sad to hear that people think its crap though. The people who like the same games as me seem to love it though, which is a better indicator to me. To each their own though. That other super hyped space simulator game is like 90GB download, so you should find that to be the best game of all time!


i love it lol.


----------



## Abcdfv (Aug 13, 2016)

mashers said:


> I like the idea of this game, but Windows only? Blech.


If it makes you feel better, it apparently runs better in WINE than it does on Windows.


----------



## mashers (Aug 13, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> If it makes you feel better, it apparently runs better in WINE than it does on Windows.


How would you do that with a Steam game? Would you have to run the Steam client in WINE too?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 13, 2016)

MRsonic699 said:


> I mean.. I don't blame you for refunding it, at all. But it amuses me that we've reached a day where the file size of a game can immediately and directly impact one's opinion. Sometimes small games are too big, and big games are surprisingly small. You could've at least played it for 5 hours or so, and then hammer down your verdict.



It just set alarm bells ringing for me that there is no way the game can match its expectations. Im not a AAA snob that demands every game be a 60GB download, I can have just as much fun with a 200meg indie game as I can with any other. But in this particular case it is impossible for a 3GB game to provide the experience we expected to get. And I really don't give a shit what anyone argues about this deep down they know Im right.


----------



## marksteele (Aug 13, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> For anyone complaining about file size, I'd like to combat with Undertale.



Totally different genera of game. P1ngpong wasn't saying that all small games are bad he was saying that for a game of this type (and promising what it does), it sets off alarm bells that it's too small. 

As for my thoughts on the game. It should have been $20-$30. Rather than doing that they boosted up the price another $40 to do some hyped up marketing.


----------



## Steena (Aug 13, 2016)

barronwaffles said:


> Procedural generation is nothing new - and it's just a pity they couldn't use the same algorithms to procedurally generate interesting/involving gameplay.


Nor for their metacritic reviewspamming bots.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 13, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> For anyone complaining about file size, I'd like to combat with Undertale.


Apples and oranges of two completely different games with completely different scopes. One of which is 6 hours long and not even 3D, the other a fully 3D game with a supposed immeasurable infinite amount of planets to explore, creatures, alien races, languages, ships, spacestations etc.

"Hey guys why are you complaining about the size of the game, starfox was only 600kb, elite on the bbc micro was only 56k!"

Yeah nice comparison right there mate well done, thanks for posting.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 13, 2016)

The game is 2.6 GB compressed in sony's  PSARC but if you decompress it it's 6.9 GB or something like that.


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 13, 2016)

This game is the definition of quantity over quality. When most of the gameplay is produced from RNG you just know you're in for a shallow, souless experience. As Dunkey expressed in his opinion piece, after the 30th planet (if you can get that far) the game is just the same thing over and over. Overall, it seems like a tech demo.



ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> The game is 2.6 GB compressed in sony's  PSARC but if you decompress it it's 6.9 GB or something like that.


The installation file is literally 2.6gb on PC.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 13, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> This game is the definition of quantity over quality. When most of the gameplay is produced from RNG you just know you're in for a shallow, souless experience. As Dunkey expressed in his opinion piece, after the 30th planet (if you can get that far) the game is just the same thing over and over. Overall, it seems like a tech demo.
> 
> 
> The installation file is literally 2.6gb on PC.


Yeah I know but people are complaining about the size when I don't think they think about the PSARC compression.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2016)

I put about 6 hours into the game on PC yesterday, and overall I liked it. I only really have a couple issues, the flight controls for kb/m are pretty much ass and the combat kinda blows, especially in space with kb/m controls (I haven't tried controllers or anything, so I imagine it's much better there). Other than that, I haven't really experienced any of the complaints on PC most people have. No crashes at all, my FPS stay at a constant 60, the game has only stuttered twice for me when entering a couple planets with a ton of flora and that's it.

I, personally, like the "boring, repetitive" gameplay of it, but that's just me. I like space, I like exploration, so space exploration like this fits me well. I get why some people might get all butthurt over the game and all, it's definitely not for everyone when you get right down to it, but that's what you get when you believe the hype for any game I suppose. This is why I ignore most of the promotional material for just about any game I'm interested it.

EDIT: That said, I also don't think the game is worth $60 either, it's probably a $30 game at best, so there's that too I suppose. 



ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Yeah I know but people are complaining about the size when I don't think they think about the PSARC compression.


After the install on PC, the game is still 2.58GB, which is his point (I think). I just checked my own install, after 6 hours of play time, hasn't increased at all.


But honestly, people using "file size" as a complaint are being children  The game was never made out to be a graphical master piece, so of course it's not going to have too many "Super Mega HD™" textures to install, and everything is randomly generated so of course they don't need any large files to model out the universe. We've known from pretty much day one that everything was going to be this way.


----------



## Naridar (Aug 13, 2016)

Right now, the game's in sort of Early Access. They will keep extending it, and hopefully it'll be something like Minecraft, Ark or Subnautica - in SPAAAAAACEEEEE with a vast universe more easily explorable than any of those above. Hopefully a modding scene will take off too and will be like Minecraft's.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 13, 2016)

Isn't this game essentially Minecraft in space HD?


----------



## Du'Islingr (Aug 13, 2016)

Basically this game was over hyped because people are fucking stupid. No where was it ever advertised from the developers that it would ever meet the expectations. People just took their words and twisted them as always with stupid fucking hype trains that should just die out as far as I am concerned because it kills way too many games. I am glad I never really follow the news so I didn't see all the hype for the game. When it launched, I downloaded it and started playing it despite the shit reviews because I form my own opinions.

With that said I played for a couple hours and its pretty much minecraft without mods( in terms of gameplay). If you like minecraft without mods then this game probably will appeal to you if you are also into space exploration and stuff like that. It is repetitive and all but its still pretty neat. Whoever ditches games solely based on reviews and file size should really go rethink their life. It is one thing if games have shit reviews for bugs and shit, which I did not encounter. Though that could be because I bought it after the patch that was mentioned in some reviews. Anyways if a game functions and what not, you should be trying the game to form your own opinion. Just listening to a bunch of reviews from people who obviously followed that damn hype train doesn't really do you any favors.

tl;dr Don't judge games based on file size and reviews alone. Play it for yourself and form your own opinions. Don't follow hype for any game ever.

I will also note that in general this game probably isn't worth 60 dollars to most people. That said you should at least grab it and give it a try when its on sale. I would say about $30 is a good price for the game as it currently is. I do not know if they plan to add content eventually


----------



## natkoden (Aug 13, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Bought it on steam, saw it was 2.6GB, saw the reviews and refunded it immediately.
> 
> I know size isn't everything when it comes to gaming (and other things har har), but a file size that low is just fucking insulting. There is no way you can fit so many promises of a game so supposedly vast in such a small package. It is impossible. And it supposedly runs like crap too. I will just put this game on my shelf with rise of the robots and watchdogs and never bother playing it ever.





p1ngpong said:


> Did you miss the part where everyone overwhelmingly said the game is shit? I can give you a calculator if you want.



LOLWUT

You didn't even try the game. Just read a couple of user's opinions, decided it's shit and refunded it?

How do you know?

And that thing about the size of the game... Jesus. How lame.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 13, 2016)

every world looks the same, every creature looks the same on every planet, each plantlife encountered looks the same. That algorithm must be one hell of a formula.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 13, 2016)

It's just another indie game from the makers of 'Joe Danger'. The price tag is punching well above it's weight.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 13, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> It just set alarm bells ringing for me that there is no way the game can match its expectations. Im not a AAA snob that demands every game be a 60GB download, I can have just as much fun with a 200meg indie game as I can with any other. But in this particular case it is impossible for a 3GB game to provide the experience we expected to get. And I really don't give a shit what anyone argues about this deep down they know Im right.


this game is procedurally generated meaning all it needs is a few base textures and files. just look at minecraft. Also, hello games did confirm that they would make updates so its a possibility that this could be a very good game in the end. Minecraft is filled with different biomes etc all in a 256mb package yet you get these massive pretty diverse worlds with no mans sky times that by 100


----------



## Vishnoo (Aug 13, 2016)

Really the game is interesting if it has good graphics.Really open world or universe games need more graphics and textures to enjoy it.I think it has much graphics.I think i can't enjoy it on my NVIDIA Geforce 210.

Size does not matters in gaming.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 13, 2016)

natkoden said:


> LOLWUT
> 
> You didn't even try the game. Just read a couple of user's opinions, decided it's shit and refunded it?
> 
> ...


I am playing the game, its actually the first game I have pirated in an age and pretty much my fears are being confirmed the more I dig into  it. To quote kumikochan



kumikochan said:


> every world looks the same, every creature looks the same on every planet, each plantlife encountered looks the same. That algorithm must be one hell of a formula.



This is my experience and everyone elses who is honest and not a blind fanboy who is operating under massive confirmation bias. A game like this needs massive variety and surprises to deliver on its promises, and again I will say its impossible to deliver this in such a small package. You all can blabber on about procedural generation and algorithms and compare this game to nes roms and minecraft until you are blue in the face, I am already encountering repetition all over the place five hours in.



TheDarkGreninja said:


> this game is procedurally generated meaning all it needs is a few base textures and files. just look at minecraft. Also, hello games did confirm that they would make updates so its a possibility that this could be a very good game in the end. Minecraft is filled with different biomes etc all in a 256mb package yet you get these massive pretty diverse worlds with no mans sky times that by 100



Apples and oranges once again, minecraft is one world with a bunch of super low rez textures creating it. It isn't a galaxy sized game with supposedly billions of planets to explore. And the game does not just consist of textures and base files but sounds, music, models, items and God knows whatever else. In fact if I heard any of these kind of assets on their own amounted to the size of the current game I would be shocked.

But yeah Im just being stupid and an elitist. Just look at *insert game that is nothing like no mans sky in any way* and procedural generation and mathematics. Patches are coming at some point because the devs said so, so you are not allowed to criticize the game in its current form because of their future promises. So stop hating and giving an opinion p1ng, you must love this consumer product unconditionally.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 13, 2016)

LOL after what p1ng wrote I'm not even going to waste time downloading it.

Back to Skyrim!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2016)

Big size= high specs requirements, good graphic or medium graphic but lot of content. This game takes 2.7 gb and in terms of graphics it has last gen graphic. The game not looks even close to the wither 3, final Fantasy xv or even gta v. How the fu** im getting 5 fps at the lowest settings in this game?? I don't have best laptop but at least i can run the wither 3 and gta v at playable speed in minimum performance so why not this game. I tell you why because they want me to buy ps4. Because they did it on purpose so we have to buy gaming pc or ps4. Of course people will buy ps4 cuz it's much cheaper so this game is sony plan. Why pay more money and make it exclusive if they can release it on steam and make sure people will still buy only the ps4 version. Well dear sony after i brought from you the extra bass mdr-xb90ex earphones that all i can hear from them is the bass and nothing else i will never buy your products again. Btw i don't care about this game i just like to do drama from everything.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 13, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> I am playing the game, its actually the first game I have pirated in an age and pretty much my fears are being confirmed the more I dig into  it. To quote kumikochan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not saying that, im just saying it could be better in the future. also it doesnt matter how high res the textures are, its just the same textures being mapped  to the ground, for example the texture designs can also be randomised from base assets to save space. this could change the size from 60gb to 6 since the game wouldnt need thousands of texture files just 20 or so and randomise from the selection of 20 mixing and matching. music isnt even that large, fitting at around 35mb a piece. once again all these models are just randomised pieces. thats why you can find different species of animals that are only found on the planet. this all in all saves so much space its crazy you even think that 2gb couldnt provide an experience like this. sound would also be around 10mb per sound and thats being generous based on the variety of sounds. im no fanboy of anything except zelda.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 13, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Yeah nice comparison right there mate well done, thanks for posting.


Resorting to sarcastic insults is not cool, man.  I certainly hope you're better than that. At least phrase your opinion like @marksteele did.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 13, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Resorting to sarcastic insults is not cool, man.  I certainly hope you're better than that. At least phrase your opinion like @marksteele did.


 I apologize, it was just that your incredibly flawed comparison brought out the worst in me. 

(plus that remark was directed at the example I gave not your comment )


----------



## darcangel (Aug 13, 2016)

this game is a case of "More is less" God some much in this game and it so empty.


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 13, 2016)

I guess size actually doesn't matter. 18 quintillion worlds that 99.9% of players will never explore? Sure, it's a neat idea, but exploration was supposed to be the selling point. It wasn't "see the same, boring planet with a different color scheme". Plus, RIP Multiplayer.


----------



## LoganK93 (Aug 13, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I guess size actually doesn't matter. 18 quintillion worlds that 99.9% of players will never explore? Sure, it's a neat idea, but exploration was supposed to be the selling point. It wasn't "see the same, boring planet with a different color scheme". Plus, RIP Multiplayer.


The multiplayer still exists. Servers are struggling. Apparently no one bothered to research what the game actually was. I went in expecting exactly what I'm getting. I'm about to start playing again. If I find a boring planet, I move on. That's the beauty of it. You explore. Every planet isn't meant to make you shit your pants with awe. But the truly unique ones are worth finding.


----------



## YamiZee (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't think the file size really matters. This game didn't need so many models and textures. The algorithm however is terrible. If it wasn't we would be getting variety in a few gbs.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 13, 2016)

Game's fun. Like it's not everyone's cup of tea, it's kinda like space Mount and Blade. Start off with some shit and do whatever with it. If you want a chill game to sit down with and don't want to worry about finishing, it's good. If you're expecting super awesome space sim combat game, it's not really that.

I can see why it gets shit reviews but I can see why it gets positive ones too. If you're skeptical, wait until it's cheap. If you want something to chill with, this is your game.


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 13, 2016)

LoganK93 said:


> The multiplayer still exists. Servers are struggling. Apparently no one bothered to research what the game actually was. I went in expecting exactly what I'm getting. I'm about to start playing again. If I find a boring planet, I move on. That's the beauty of it. You explore. Every planet isn't meant to make you shit your pants with awe. But the truly unique ones are worth finding.


... yeah, multiplayer exists.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 13, 2016)

sergey3000 said:


> Big size= high specs requirements, good graphic or medium graphic but lot of content. This game takes 2.7 gb and in terms of graphics it has last gen graphic. The game not looks even close to the wither 3, final Fantasy xv or even gta v. How the fu** im getting 5 fps at the lowest settings in this game?? I don't have best laptop but at least i can run the wither 3 and gta v at playable speed in minimum performance so why not this game. I tell you why because they want me to buy ps4. Because they did it on purpose so we have to buy gaming pc or ps4. Of course people will buy ps4 cuz it's much cheaper so this game is sony plan. Why pay more money and make it exclusive if they can release it on steam and make sure people will still buy only the ps4 version. Well dear sony after i brought from you the extra bass mdr-xb90ex earphones that all i can hear from them is the bass and nothing else i will never buy your products again. Btw i don't care about this game i just like to do drama from everything.


lol either, youre joking our youre actually insane.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Snowdori said:


> ... yeah, multiplayer exists.


you cant expect an indie dev to have perfect servers just yet.


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 13, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> lol either, youre joking our youre actually insane.


The PC port is pretty bad, though. I don't know what he's rambling about with the PS4.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheDarkGreninja said:


> you cant expect an indie dev to have perfect servers just yet.


The multiplayer in this game (if it's even around) exists, but it's done horribly. According to the devs, you're never going to find anyone, because it's highly unlikely. A party system would be nice.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 13, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> I apologize, it was just that your incredibly flawed comparison brought out the worst in me.
> 
> (plus that remark was directed at the example I gave not your comment )


dude youre just insanely mean.


----------



## LoganK93 (Aug 13, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> ... yeah, multiplayer exists.


As in don't expect it to be an mmo. They mean don't start playing expecting to find your friends in a "lobby". They have already stated it is possible to find other human players. But that isn't the main point. They didn't design the game as a multiplayer space game, but as a "If you run into another player awesome, but don't expect to." This has been clear for some time.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 13, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> The PC port is pretty bad, though. I don't know what he's rambling about with the PS4.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


we'll just have to wait i guess.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 13, 2016)

* cough cough codex torrent cough cough *, Honestly if everyone's so unhappy with it just download it from there...


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 13, 2016)

I dont understand the hate for this game, it seems people have had unrealistic expectations from the very beginning. you cant expect a team of 14 people to make a game like BOTW (another sand box) which is extremely gameplay intensive, remember these guys didnt even setup a Kickstarter to fund this game using their own money, the producer even sold his house to pay for this games development. The long run for this game looks good, it might not have everything you wanted but they probably didnt have the funding in the end to get those great gameplay aspects.

TL;DR: you cant justify a hatred for a game that was made by 14 people. wtf were you expecting?

This game isnt triple a, if it was i'd hate it too but i understand their limitations and in the end based on that I like this game and cant wait to see what they have in store for it later on. (like destiny after the taken king dlc)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 13, 2016)

This was one of those games where I was excited but wary, because I expected the massive hype to be undeserved, at least somewhat. And I was right. It was rather fun the first few planets I explored, but I quickly realized that there's no natural progression (aside from getting progressively closer to the center of the universe), and it got repetitive rather quickly. A leveling system would have made this game much better, because as it is right now you have to choose between power or inventory slots, and inventory slots are very important for fuel and repairing. Overall I'm disappointed, but then again I've been sick for a week and have only played this when I've had a really bad headache, so maybe I'll enjoy it more when I'm not in constant pain.


TheDarkGreninja said:


> TL;DR: you cant justify a hatred for a game that was made by 14 people. wtf were you expecting?


A company's size doesn't negate any criticisms of its product. If a game made by 1000 people is crap, then it's crap. If a game made by 14 people is crap, then it's crap.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 13, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> This was one of those games where I was excited but wary, because I expected the massive hype to be undeserved, at least somewhat. And I was right. It was rather fun the first few planets I explored, but I quickly realized that there's no natural progression (aside from getting progressively closer to the center of the universe), and it got repetitive rather quickly. A leveling system would have made this game much better, because as it is right now you have to choose between power or inventory slots, and inventory slots are very important for fuel and repairing. Overall I'm disappointed, but then again I've been sick for a week and have only played this when I've had a really bad headache, so maybe I'll enjoy it more when I'm not in constant pain.


I feel like after a few updates this game could be amazing. Like destiny after the taken king.



Pedeadstrian said:


> This was one of those games where I was excited but wary, because I expected the massive hype to be undeserved, at least somewhat. And I was right. It was rather fun the first few planets I explored, but I quickly realized that there's no natural progression (aside from getting progressively closer to the center of the universe), and it got repetitive rather quickly. A leveling system would have made this game much better, because as it is right now you have to choose between power or inventory slots, and inventory slots are very important for fuel and repairing. Overall I'm disappointed, but then again I've been sick for a week and have only played this when I've had a really bad headache, so maybe I'll enjoy it more when I'm not in constant pain.
> 
> A company's size doesn't negate any criticisms of its product. If a game made by 1000 people is crap, then it's crap. If a game made by 14 people is crap, then it's crap.


no im saying your expectations were a little high. if you wanted a triple a product.


----------



## LoganK93 (Aug 13, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> This was one of those games where I was excited but wary, because I expected the massive hype to be undeserved, at least somewhat. And I was right. It was rather fun the first few planets I explored, but I quickly realized that there's no natural progression (aside from getting progressively closer to the center of the universe), and it got repetitive rather quickly. A leveling system would have made this game much better, because as it is right now you have to choose between power or inventory slots, and inventory slots are very important for fuel and repairing. Overall I'm disappointed, but then again I've been sick for a week and have only played this when I've had a really bad headache, so maybe I'll enjoy it more when I'm not in constant pain.
> 
> A company's size doesn't negate any criticisms of its product. If a game made by 1000 people is crap, then it's crap. If a game made by 14 people is crap, then it's crap.


I consider the technology and language learning to be the "natural progression". Every knowledge stone makes it easier for aliens to get their point across, which in turn makes it easier for you to earn their favor, which usually results in the learning of a new blueprint. There is also the "Path of the Atlas" branch of story, as well as insight into how the races are seen in the universe (for example, the Gek seem to have a more violent history than the knowledge seeking Korvax, etc.) But, I personally enjoyed the scanning in the metroid prime series and many aspects of this game remind me of that alien exploration-while-isolated aspect. I also have a large imagination and tend to project "stories" onto the planets and their creatures.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 13, 2016)

LoganK93 said:


> I consider the technology and language learning to be the "natural progression". Every knowledge stone makes it easier for aliens to get their point across, which in turn makes it easier for you to earn their favor, which usually results in the learning of a new blueprint. There is also the "Path of the Atlas" branch of story, as well as insight into how the races are seen in the universe (for example, the Gek seem to have a more violent history than the knowledge seeking Korvax, etc.) But, I personally enjoyed the scanning in the metroid prime series and many aspects of this game remind me of that alien exploration-while-isolated aspect. I also have a large imagination and tend to project "stories" onto the planets and their creatures.


The problem with the "natural progression" though is that there's a quickly-reached limit. I've already received the "X blueprint has already been learned" message at least a dozen times, and there's no backup reward, like credits or anything. It's really annoying when you go out of your way to reach the next ? just to find that you've already learned what's available.


----------



## LoganK93 (Aug 13, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> The problem with the "natural progression" though is that there's a quickly-reached limit. I've already received the "X blueprint has already been learned" message at least a dozen times, and there's no backup reward, like credits or anything. It's really annoying when you go out of your way to reach the next ? just to find that you've already learned what's available.


This point I agree with, and I feel that will be remedied in an update. Though I have gotten the "You already know this" message several times, I am still getting new ones too. The only problem is the more you know, the less chance you have of learning something new as the game seems to always pick from the same pool of rewards. Still, a simple fix in a future update hopefully, and certainly not something that turns me off of the game altogether.


----------



## Prans (Aug 13, 2016)

@MRsonic699 gamers today are becoming more and more demanding, so much so that what really is the formula for a hit game isn't known until it has been hailed so by the players.

____________________​@HaloEliteLegend it's true that _No Man's Sky_ might lack in gameplay but it compensates in content. And we don't know what it's really capable of. It might blow up to become the next _Minecraft_ with modding teams and quintillions of applications but it might very well not. Even if it doesn't work out for them in the end, it'll remain in the annals as a "proof of concept" from which future titles might take inspiration from.

____________________​@mashers it's out for PC and PS4


----------



## Xzi (Aug 13, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Bought it on steam, saw it was 2.6GB, saw the reviews and refunded it immediately.
> 
> I know size isn't everything when it comes to gaming (and other things har har), but a file size that low is just fucking insulting. There is no way you can fit so many promises of a game so supposedly vast in such a small package. It is impossible. And it supposedly runs like crap too. I will just put this game on my shelf with rise of the robots and watchdogs and never bother playing it ever.


It does fit that vastness into 2.6GB.  You could sink your entire life and never see every planet in it.  That's probably it's greatest accomplishment, however, as it does indeed run like crap (even on a GTX 1070).  I'll rebuy it once it's cheaper and has some patches out the door.  Seems like fun if you're into exploration games, especially since you get a jetpack right off the bat.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 13, 2016)

Xzi said:


> It does fit that vastness into 2.6GB.  You could sink your entire life and never see every planet in it.  That's probably it's greatest accomplishment, however, as it does indeed *run like crap (even on a GTX 1070)*.  I'll rebuy it once it's cheaper and has some patches out the door.


Have you personally tried it? I have a 1070 and I'm running max settings with absolutely no problems at all. What kind of CPU do you have?


----------



## Xzi (Aug 13, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Have you personally tried it? I have a 1070 and I'm running max settings with absolutely no problems at all. What kind of CPU do you have?


Yeah it capped out at 30FPS even when I set it to 60, and often dipped to around 15.  You're apparently one of the lucky ones, as reports of bad performance are everywhere.  TotalBiscuit called it, "Arkham Knight level of bad."  My CPU is an i5-4690K, not that it really matters, since I can max out other games at 4K resolution with no dips below 60FPS.

It was probably built with the PS4 as the native platform, so it's just a bad port that will take some time to fix.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 13, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Yeah it capped out at 30FPS even when I set it to 60, and often dipped to around 15.  You're apparently one of the lucky ones, as reports of bad performance are everywhere.  TotalBiscuit called it, "Arkham Knight level of bad."  My CPU is an i5-4690K, not that it really matters, since I can max out other games at 4K with no dips below 60FPS.


Ah, you're running it at 4k. I'm running 1080p so my performance isn't really relevant to you. Oh well.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 13, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Ah, you're running it at 4k. I'm running 1080p so my performance isn't really relevant to you. Oh well.


I tried running it at different resolutions and I didn't find anything that was really acceptable performance-wise to me.  1080p doesn't work fullscreen.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 13, 2016)

Xzi said:


> I tried running it at different resolutions and I didn't find anything that was really acceptable performance-wise to me.  *1080p doesn't work fullscreen*.


That's another problem I don't seem to have. I'm curious as to why you have worse performance than me, seeing as how we have the same video card and my CPU isn't significantly better than yours (6600k).


----------



## Xzi (Aug 13, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> That's another problem I don't seem to have. I'm curious as to why you have worse performance than me, seeing as how we have the same video card and my CPU isn't significantly better than yours (6600k).


1080p not wanting to fullscreen is because of my 4K TV, probably something I could find a solution to in Nvidia settings somewhere, but I haven't really bothered to because I hadn't run into a game that couldn't be played at higher resolutions with perfect performance.

EDIT: Messed around with the settings in a GOG copy of the game and I was able to get 1080p working in borderless fullscreen.  V-Sync also seems broken, always syncs to 30 FPS instead of 60.  With V-Sync off and 1080p, I was getting 50FPS with frequent dips to around 40.  I'd at least ask for 1080p to get 60FPS steady on a machine like mine before I purchase it again.


----------



## Jonna (Aug 13, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> This is my experience and everyone elses who is honest and not a blind fanboy who is operating under massive confirmation bias.


Thanks for calling me dishonest because I find the game fun and find uniqueness in each aspect personally. I'm not under any bias, never got into the hype and didn't follow promotional material to the nth degree. I just picked up the game when it came out and am still enjoying it. 

I understand your stance and can see why you hate it, and no single person or group can stray you away from it. But please don't assume things about people because their opinion is different than yours.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 13, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> That's another problem I don't seem to have. I'm curious as to why you have worse performance than me, seeing as how we have the same video card and my CPU isn't significantly better than yours (6600k).


He can't 60 FPS? I'm on 960 and an Intel Pentium G630 and run the game at 40FPS 1080p max settings (disabled AA)


----------



## Burlsol (Aug 13, 2016)

LoganK93 said:


> This point I agree with, and I feel that will be remedied in an update. Though I have gotten the "You already know this" message several times, I am still getting new ones too. The only problem is the more you know, the less chance you have of learning something new as the game seems to always pick from the same pool of rewards. Still, a simple fix in a future update hopefully, and certainly not something that turns me off of the game altogether.



Based on what I can tell, research sources seem to be tiered in such a way that more basic researches will be more common the further away from the center you are (early game). You can still obtain higher tier researches far from the center, but it is less common and may require intentionally fighting and destroying the larger sentinel enemies (walkers, large space ships). 

It's still a mostly disappointing mechanic since once you have a good number of things already known it will become much more difficult to find anything new, and the effort spent will stop feeling worthwhile since you get nothing in consolation. But something like this could probably be patched in.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2016)

An overhyped overpriced Indie game that is a let down like all the others. It's a crater that is 1 mile long but 1 inch deep. No substance


----------



## Abcdfv (Aug 14, 2016)

mashers said:


> How would you do that with a Steam game? Would you have to run the Steam client in WINE too?


It's also on GOG DRM free.



iAqua said:


> * cough cough codex torrent cough cough *, Honestly if everyone's so unhappy with it just download it from there...


Why do that when you can just play the DRM free copy instead?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 14, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> Why do that when you can just play the DRM free copy instead?


Duh, that'd cost money.


----------



## mashers (Aug 14, 2016)

Prans said:


> @mashers it's out for PC and PS4


... neither of which I own. Apple and Nintendo only in my house.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 14, 2016)

I've put about an hour into it on PC and I'm enjoying it so far


----------



## Abcdfv (Aug 14, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Duh, that'd cost money.


About as much money as torrenting any other game, yeah


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 14, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Well, I guess I'll pick up a discounted copy over winter break then. I wonder if it'll appeal to Minecraft fans that like the resource management and exploration most?


That's what I like most about Minecraft. The cancerous community full of 12 year olds who take it way too seriously, plus the fact that i ran a server, ruined it for me. I'm hoping that since this is considerably less multiplayer i will get more enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 14, 2016)

VinLark said:


> An overhyped overpriced Indie game that is a let down like all the others.


All the others?  The majority of indie games are reasonably priced and often offer a much better price:quality ratio than AAA games.


----------



## LoganK93 (Aug 14, 2016)

Xzi said:


> All the others?  The majority of indie games are reasonably priced and often offer a much better price:quality ratio than AAA games.


Agreed. I've enjoyed many indie games more than AAA releases lately. Gaming got too big and now the big game companies are practically the same as Hollywood: shallow game play with an emphasis on visuals. And God dammit if every game has to have online multiplayer (but no splitscreen, because fuck people with families or -gasp- real life friends).


----------



## Jonna (Aug 14, 2016)

LoganK93 said:


> And God dammit if every game has to have online multiplayer (but no splitscreen, because fuck people with families or -gasp- real life friends).


Absolutely. It's so difficult to play games with my girlfriend when we find a multiplayer game, and then oh wait - online only. Ugh.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm enjoying the hell out of NMS. It's actually better than I thought it would be.

A little tip, if you want to move around faster, do a melee attack (D) followed by a quick jump. Try it on high areas, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Jonna (Aug 14, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> I'm enjoying the hell out of NMS. It's actually better than I thought it would be.
> 
> A little tip, if you want to move around faster, do a melee attack (D) followed by a quick jump. Try it on high areas, it's pretty cool.


I found this out by one of my fellow indie developers and realized I could actually save two slots in my exosuit by exploiting this. I'm just worried when they'll eventually pull it out.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2016)

Xzi said:


> All the others?  The majority of indie games are reasonably priced and often offer a much better price:quality ratio than AAA games.


I meant all the other *hyped indie games.* Not all indie games


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 14, 2016)

Day 2 - realizing more and more how much of a pain in the ass life support/ship fuel/resource management is.  Walking around is a pain in the ass.  Getting in and out of my ship to fly everywhere is also a pain in the ass.  Inconsistent frame rate, but I'm not surprised by that.  The landscapes seem unfortunately barren.  Nothing seems to be explained well at all.

But I'm still enjoying it.  I'm really just trying to learn as much of the Vy'keen language as possible so I can figure out what the FUCK these things are saying to me.


----------



## naddel81 (Aug 14, 2016)

it takes more than a current i5 @ 4,5 GHz to make it run smoothly. What a waste. I can run Doom just fine, but NMS stutters? Insane!


----------



## Xzi (Aug 14, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> it takes more than a current i5 @ 4,5 GHz to make it run smoothly. What a waste. I can run Doom just fine, but NMS stutters? Insane!


Very little optimization was done for PC, clearly.  Thankfully this is something that can be smoothed out over time, and the game seems to have had quite a bit of success regardless, so they'll have the resources to keep working on it.


----------



## Traiver (Aug 14, 2016)

Works well on my iPhone 6s, lel...


----------



## Traiver (Aug 14, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## CitizenSnips (Aug 15, 2016)

I am liking No Man's Sky a lot, when I start playing I can't stop for like 5-6 hours lol


----------



## Du'Islingr (Aug 15, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> it takes more than a current i5 @ 4,5 GHz to make it run smoothly. What a waste. I can run Doom just fine, but NMS stutters? Insane!


I run AMD FX 8370 OC 4.5 GHz and game runs fine with R9 380X Gigabyte G1 Gaming GPU. no idea what ur issue is lol. i had to manually change settings though as auto detection seems to be pretty shit.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 15, 2016)

Du'Islingr said:


> I run AMD FX 8370 OC 4.5 GHz and game runs fine with R9 380X Gigabyte G1 Gaming GPU. no idea what ur issue is lol. i had to manually change settings though as auto detection seems to be pretty shit.


from what I've read, it's pretty random as to what graphics card runs the game any good.


----------



## naddel81 (Aug 15, 2016)

Du'Islingr said:


> I run AMD FX 8370 OC 4.5 GHz and game runs fine with R9 380X Gigabyte G1 Gaming GPU. no idea what ur issue is lol. i had to manually change settings though as auto detection seems to be pretty shit.



when you have no idea, you must have lived under a rock. the game is known to have bugs as hell and being a technical mess.
It does not have to do with the GPU. it is a very CPU intense game and my i5 4,5 GHz eats an amd fx for breakfast. I am not saying I haven't played it for hours yesterday. it runs OK, but nowhere near where it should be. it dips into the low FPS (again: it is possibly your max FPS) of 40 regularly.
playing on an INTEL 4,5 GHz CPU with an 980Ti. both heavily overclocked. doom is no match for this rig. but NMS is? lol.

EDIT: you don't have to believe me. just watch this:


----------



## Du'Islingr (Aug 15, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> when you have no idea, you must have lived under a rock. the game is known to have bugs as hell and being a technical mess.
> It does not have to do with the GPU. it is a very CPU intense game and my i5 4,5 GHz eats an amd fx for breakfast. I am not saying I haven't played it for hours yesterday. it runs OK, but nowhere near where it should be. it dips into the low FPS (again: it is possibly your max FPS) of 40 regularly.
> playing on an INTEL 4,5 GHz CPU with an 980Ti. both heavily overclocked. doom is no match for this rig. but NMS is? lol.
> 
> EDIT: you don't have to believe me. just watch this:



Where did I say that it was GPU intensive? You must be the one living under a rock if you seem to think I implied that anywhere. I stated my Specs. Said it runs completely fine and thats all..... 

I'll add though 60 FPS solid with V-Sync all graphics settings maxed out. Same results with or without the experimental steam patch, though seems to be smoother with the experimental patch.


----------



## naddel81 (Aug 15, 2016)

was referring to that here:

"from what I've read, it's pretty random as to what graphics card runs the game any good."

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Du'Islingr said:


> Where did I say that it was GPU intensive? You must be the one living under a rock if you seem to think I implied that anywhere. I stated my Specs. Said it runs completely fine and thats all.....
> 
> I'll add though 60 FPS solid with V-Sync all graphics settings maxed out. Same results with or without the experimental steam patch, though seems to be smoother with the experimental patch.


how can it be smoother when you already have the 60 fps experience that no other tester can reproduce?
so many guys in the internetZ claiming to have it all, supposedly. but in reality they just won't acknoledge they bought shit. I am so glad I didn't even buy it. and I won't until it is fixed.

btw: watch the video, man! vsync is confirmed to be broken (check the dev-forums) and that alone (Vsync ON) makes your statement a blatant lie.


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 15, 2016)

I torrented it. I'm a big sci fi fan but this game doesn't really do it for me at all. If i'd liked it i would've bought it (when my GPU gets back from its RMA) but its just boring. It never gave me that feeling of exploration.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Aug 15, 2016)

anhminh said:


> What is the point of creating 18 quintillion worlds when 99.9% of it "would never be explored by players"?
> 
> I rather have one world with enough interesting things to do than quintillion boring worlds.




THIS!!!! I thought this when I first saw it and the question kept popping up the more I saw it.


----------



## Du'Islingr (Aug 15, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> was referring to that here:
> 
> "from what I've read, it's pretty random as to what graphics card runs the game any good."
> 
> ...



Do not sit there and tell me what I experience, because quite frankly I am not telling you what you should be experiencing and that you are a liar. I am saying it works as intended mostly(For me). It stutters a bit but overall i am indeed hitting 59/60 FPS Constant with V-Sync Enabled. You should rethink your life if all you are going to do is insult my intelligence and call me a liar. No I do not owe any kind of loyalty to the game. I didn't even buy it (yet), I happen to agree that the game is pretty bland and could use more content. I do not believe it is worth 60 dollars. I will w8 for it to either drop in price or go on sale for 20-30 dollars.

This is the end of the discussion because you are not worth my time considering you are just trying to force your shit experience on me, when that's not what I experience.

P.S. You will also notice that my CPU usage above is only sitting at 30%, and that is with other tasks running in the background. Just FYI


----------



## petethepug (Aug 15, 2016)

Glad I didin't pre order this on Steam. This game had a lot of potential in my opinion,

I saw lets plays on the PS4, and saw little content (apart from exploration.) On YouTube, the game really focuses more on exploration rather than crafting mechanics (I haven't seen a lot of man made structures being built, and the ones actually built are pre made structures that were in the game already (That were not even built by players.)


----------



## Jay Clay (Aug 15, 2016)

an overpriced indie game, overhyped by those sci-fi nerds, in my opinion a very repetitive game in an empty universe, boring in my opinion, in the other hand, game would not be that bad with a 19.99 dll launch price.


----------



## Du'Islingr (Aug 15, 2016)

Jay Clay said:


> an overpriced indie game, overhyped by those sci-fi nerds, in my opinion a very repetitive game in an empty universe, boring in my opinion, in the other hand, game would not be that bad with a 19.99 dll launch price.


I agree. People over hyped this game by twisting words the developers said. Hype trains are very annoying and I don't even follow them for that reason. They delivered exactly what they said they would. They never made any promises from what I saw towards the hype train bs.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Aug 15, 2016)

A simulation in a simulation? Sounds like the Matrix has gone to far!


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 15, 2016)

The concept for it does intrigue me. But hearing that it's another Arkham Knight on PC... So, either way it seems I'm not missing out on much to wait for a steam sale.


----------



## naddel81 (Aug 15, 2016)

Du'Islingr said:


> View attachment 59080 View attachment 59081
> 
> Do not sit there and tell me what I experience, because quite frankly I am not telling you what you should be experiencing and that you are a liar. I am saying it works as intended mostly(For me). It stutters a bit but overall i am indeed hitting 59/60 FPS Constant with V-Sync Enabled. You should rethink your life if all you are going to do is insult my intelligence and call me a liar. No I do not owe any kind of loyalty to the game. I didn't even buy it (yet), I happen to agree that the game is pretty bland and could use more content. I do not believe it is worth 60 dollars. I will w8 for it to either drop in price or go on sale for 20-30 dollars.
> 
> ...




"I maxed everything out, turned off the frame-rate cap and v-sync. The most immediate thing that struck me was the hitching—the game was hitching and stuttering hard in the loading screen, and continued with some frame-rate dips and hitches during gameplay. I turned antialiasing down from SSAA to FXAA and capped the frame rate at 90 and that’s smoothed things out somewhat, but the game definitely isn’t what I’d call smooth."

source: http://kotaku.com/no-man-s-sky-is-pretty-rough-on-pc-1785215657


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Fail game. No man sky INDEED.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 15, 2016)

Prans said:


> @HaloEliteLegend it's true that _No Man's Sky_ might lack in gameplay but it compensates in content. And we don't know what it's really capable of. It might blow up to become the next _Minecraft_ with modding teams and quintillions of applications but it might very well not. Even if it doesn't work out for them in the end, it'll remain in the annals as a "proof of concept" from which future titles might take inspiration from.



I reiterate what I said. Gameplay is king. Content is nothing without gameplay. I wouldn't call procedurally-generated worlds "new content." Any ol' rogue-like or dungeon-crawler can randomly generate dungeons, but it's not considered "new content," is it? Now, the next thing you say is interesting, which is about modding. Modding is a different beast altogether, allowing players themselves to drastically alter gameplay and introduce incredible new content. The one caveat I see with No Man's Sky is that, if it does have online features, then mods cannot be used. And there's a very blurred line between multiplayer and single-player in NMS. Also, I don't really know how modders could mod the game. Perhaps new procedural generation code for new terraforms? Time will tell, but if you ask me, this game will not have that big a modding community (albeit one will most likely exist).

And I do agree that it will be immortalized as a "proof of concept." That's what I brought up in my previous post, and also what I criticized NMS for being. Great PoC, but really not great for mass-media consumption.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 15, 2016)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> The one caveat I see with No Man's Sky is that, if it does have online features, then mods cannot be used. And there's a very blurred line between multiplayer and single-player in NMS


As you stated in your second sentence, there's very little difference between multiplayer and single player in NMS. The discovery and naming of different star systems, planets, flora, and fauna seems to be the only actual multiplayer available, unless the whole "you can't see each other even if you're right next to each other" thing was malarkey. I don't see why mods would be a problem at all. They can't alter the procedural generation algorithm, as Sean has shown that it would drastically alter every planet in the universe, but it may be possible to create a custom galaxy that is unaffected by the algorithm (or is built by it then cut off from it) that then has hand-made planets or hand-altered ones.

The big question, though, is whether or not people would actually be interested enough to do so.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 15, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> As you stated in your second sentence, there's very little difference between multiplayer and single player in NMS. The discovery and naming of different star systems, planets, flora, and fauna seems to be the only actual multiplayer available, unless the whole "you can't see each other even if you're right next to each other" thing was malarkey. I don't see why mods would be a problem at all. They can't alter the procedural generation algorithm, as Sean has shown that it would drastically alter every planet in the universe, but it may be possible to create a custom galaxy that is unaffected by the algorithm (or is built by it then cut off from it) that then has hand-made planets or hand-altered ones.
> 
> The big question, though, is whether or not people would actually be interested enough to do so.



Right, right. I could see people taking the procedural generation code and spinning it off into a project in the NMS engine separate from the actual game itself. Perhaps some cool things could come of that. But it would be markedly harder than the likes of Minecraft or Skyrim, where most additional content is just injected and layered on top of the base game. I certainly do not expect there to a be many mods for this game, and nowhere close to the likes of Minecraft or Skyrim.

Texture mods are usually fairly simple for many games, and the planet surface textures are markedly blurry. I could see people changing those, however the game seems to be suffering from a lot of performance issues on PC, so yeah, I guess we'll see.


----------



## netovsk (Aug 16, 2016)

Glad that their attempt at fully pricing indie games is failing, as if the fully priced remasters werent enough.


----------



## ric. (Aug 16, 2016)

Ayyy b-but muh 500 gorillion planets.
Bought it, played it for 20 minutes, refunded it.
This isn't a game, it's a glorified tech demo. The concept is cool, but it lacks any substance to keep anyone with half a brain hooked for more than half an hour.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes so after playing the game for a solid few days I can safely say my initial reaction to it was correct. No mans sky disappoints me on pretty much every level, it tries to do a lot but does nothing well. Combat is bad, worse than minecraft. Flying is bad, worse than the new star wars battlefront. It has some survival elements but does not do that particularly well. Resource collecting is as grindy as you would expect with random monoliths of everything scattered all over the place.

The variety of the planets is very disappointing, sure they may have a different lick of paint on them and a different atmosphere gimmick here and there but they are generally very flat, very dull, with the same alien outposts scattered every few hundred meters. 

People giving No Mans Sky a pass are either people who feed off of half finished steam early access survival trash or are just defending the game to justify their purchase. Once you scratch through the veneer there is nothing here that is actually good or impressive.

But-but mah exploration! Explore what? There is nothing here of interest, you explore one planet and space station you have explored them all.

But-but updates are coming! Yes future promises of upcoming content does not give any game a pass, Street Fighter V anyone? The devs should have been honest and marked this up as early access because that is exactly what no mans sky is, unfinished, unpolished, lacking content and variety. In a year this game might be good if they add a shitload more content, tighten up the combat mechanics and actually make the flying somewhat realistic.

In the meantime I might actually go back to a game I got on early access a while back called Grav. It is eerily similar to No Mans Sky on a planet exploring level anyway but has ten times more content and more to do. And Guess what it cost me £4 not £40 because it was honest about what it was.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 16, 2016)

Gonna drop my two cents...

I really wanted to love this game. Being a fan of Star Trek and space exploration, I waited for this game with much hype. What I found was a game NOT worth a full 60 dollars. In comparison to Mass Effect, I was actually dismissive about ME at first but fell in love with it. Mass Effect does space politics very well but not so much on the exploration part. I simply wanted a ME style game with lots of space politics but with a lot more exploration. No Mans Sky seemed to be offering a lot of exploration but I wasn't quite sure about the story. Upon playing the game, I get a lot of exploration but what seems to be almost little story. Even worse the gameplay seems to be more of a pain in the ass. I get that I have the PC version and its supposedly a bit slow and buggy but WTF, no run option? The two biggest flaws for me is the crafting system and how expensive some things are, secondly the fucking save system. Let's start with the save system. I spent thirty minutes, yesterday to look for an element to power my ship. I wouldn't have been annoyed had there been a save system that allowed me to stop in the middle of my journey. This notion of having to enter/exit my ship to save or find a beacon is total bullshit! I'm a father, when I need to exit a game, I NEED to exit a game. -not keep my PC running just to get back to the game. Right now, I need to make a cell so that my warp drive can be active. what am I stuck doing? mining fucking resources to sell so that I can buy this expensive ass item! Again, WTF?! I get that some developers have to pad out their games with silly side quest in order to make the game feel longer but this is highly annoying and makes no sense! So much for being able to hop on and off a planet and just explore. 

About the 7 billion plus planets or WTF the number is, I DONT need that many planets. The universe being presented here feels generic BECAUSE everything is randomly calculated. I would much rather have 100 highly detailed and planned out planets than a billion plus random mud balls. Exploring isn't just looking at the scenery of a planet but also interacting with the life of that world. There is none of that here. I thought there would be some type of scanner system like Metroid in which you get to learn about the lifeforms you encounter. NOPE! None of that. Overall, No Man's Sky comes off as a incomplete project. Hell, it's not even graphically intensive (which, given the slowdown, annoys the fuck outta me). I don't mind its look but everything feels generic. I'll keep playing this (in hopes of finding some fun element) or switch back to playing "The Solus Project". I really wanted No Man's sky to be awesome but I imply can't recommend paying full price for this game.


----------



## Abcdfv (Aug 16, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> wall of text


Press SHIFT to run(it's a toggle), and press F to use the metroid style scanner to learn more about the animals on the planets.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 16, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> Press SHIFT to run(it's a toggle), and press F to use the metroid style scanner to learn more about the animals on the planets.


I'm gonna give him the benefit of the doubt and assume he meant some kind of _auto_-run. But yeah... that post is full of nonsense. 1) No one said this was gonna be a space western with tons of inter-species politics. Don't get mad at the game for assuming it's something it's not. 2) Once you actually get your ship running you have a nearly limitless amount of ship fuel (in the form of asteroids), so the idea of being 30 minutes away from your ship (or heck, one of the countless beacons scattered everywhere) is laughable. 3) Oh, and you can _make_ your warp cells, you know.

I get it if you don't like the game, but ranting for ranting's sake isn't gonna convince anyone.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2016)

I think the game is victim to a lot of overhype and a terrible advertising campaign. Like if this game wasn't picked up by Sony, stuck with a $60 price tag, and just left as an obscure indie game it'd be well praised.

Trailers for this game made it out as some big open world space game (like Elite Dangerous or Star Citizen) and it's really not. The game's closer to some of Sony's actual indie games like Journey. It's a big mood piece for people who like world building. I can totally see why people don't like it and it's very much "love it or hate it" but so far I'm on the loving side of it. It's just such an interesting game to play and yes, it's repetitive, but you're always finding little things here and there. It's a game about isolation and about the journey, it's not "space Minecraft" and it definitely shouldn't have been advertised as some big awesome space action game. It's hard to describe honestly but there's some people who will love it and some people who will hate it. There's really no in-between.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 16, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> Press SHIFT to run(it's a toggle), and press F to use the metroid style scanner to learn more about the animals on the planets.


Please translate that to controller lol I have a mostly strict policy of not playing PC games without controller support lol


----------



## Du'Islingr (Aug 16, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Please translate that to controller lol I have a mostly strict policy of not playing PC games without controller support lol


I did a simple google search and came up with R3= Sprint and L2 is whats used to zoom in with the binoculars if you repaired them to begin with on the multitool or you have a better one by now. These are the controls from the PS4 and should translate as such to a PS4 controller attached to PC.

Considering you didn't even know this fact, cause I assume you probably tried every button looking for sprint before you complained about it here, I will also assume you also do not know what R3 is. The joysticks on the controller also act as buttons when you push down on them.

Heres a resource in case you also are unaware of other button mapping. http://nomanssky.gamepedia.com/Controls


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 16, 2016)

Du'Islingr said:


> Heres a resource in case you also are unaware of other button mapping. http://nomanssky.gamepedia.com/Controls


There's also the, you know, in-game resource aka Controls options. *sigh* Milenials these days...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Milenials these days...


I hope you're being sarcastic


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 17, 2016)

Man, the hate is strong in this thread. I get that there is a nice chunk of people who absolutely love this game but, don't get your panties in a bunch because someone gave logical criticism of the game. NMS has some serious issues. I'm still playing. I don't hate the game but by no means is this game a masterpiece like Super Mario Galaxy or Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Du'Islingr (Aug 17, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> There's also the, you know, in-game resource aka Controls options. *sigh* Milenials these days...


Not entirely sure if you are trying to insult me or not however that is the logical response but, based on his reply I guess that logic was lost at some point after he had kids lol. Which is also why i bothered to explain about the Joystick buttons too.



LightyKD said:


> Man, the hate is strong in this thread. I get that there is a nice chunk of people who absolutely love this game but, don't get your panties in a bunch because someone gave logical criticism of the game. NMS has some serious issues. I'm still playing. I don't hate the game but by no means is this game a masterpiece like Super Mario Galaxy or Xenoblade Chronicles.


My replies aren't intended to offend you. It's just you seemed to be lacking some logical common sense for some of your issues which I honestly figured out 5 minutes into the game as I was examining my inventory seeing how it worked for the zoom and I by default know that shift is pretty much universal for sprint,run etc in any game. However its a toggle in this game so you don't press and hold it. And like I said I did a simple google search for No Mans Sky controls and that source I linked was the first suggestion lol. I probably sound insulting as fuck here but not intending to be 

I mean I get it ur a dad and all, so you probably don't spend as much time giving thought to all the little variables you would have figured out a lot sooner without help  I personally like the game but it is lacking and needs content. No arguments there period.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 17, 2016)

Spent some more time exploring. I like how you can buy spaceships off other aliens. I haven't tried yet. I landed on a very green planet and I'm mining more materials to sell. The sentinels are a PITA. This game isn't a FPS so, the on ground controls really reflect that. This might be one of those titles that just grow on me. Hopefully we get a sequel with a lot more substance and voice acting lol.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## plasma (Aug 17, 2016)

Got this on release as a pre-order and I have got to say the game is just brilliant. I couldnt care less about the multiplayer, because from 18 quintillion planets, I never expected to meet anyone. Im playing it purely for the fact it will never end, the discovery part is amazing and the flying in space - just amazing. I love the game, so I may be a bit bias, but I can understand why it is getting negative reviews. But who knows, we may see something in upcoming patches


----------



## Jonna (Aug 17, 2016)

Plasma Shadow said:


> Got this on release as a pre-order and I have got to say the game is just brilliant. I couldnt care less about the multiplayer, because from 18 quintillion planets, I never expected to meet anyone. Im playing it purely for the fact it will never end, the discovery part is amazing and the flying in space - just amazing. I love the game, so I may be a bit bias, but I can understand why it is getting negative reviews. But who knows, we may see something in upcoming patches


That's the important part, I think. We have our opinions, yet can understand the opposing opinion.


----------



## Vithimiris (Aug 19, 2016)

I got the game from a friend, it was free so I tried it. I'm not complaining. I played a lot of Minecraft and Minecraft was boring when it first came out on Xbox 360/PC. Not a lot to do and shit was just boring, I'm willing to give this game a chance due to how it's starting out. We're going to be getting base building. The game reminds me a lot of Subnautica, but in space. 

Also judging a game by it's GB size is just stupid. You're making an insult to old classics which took hours of our time. Games like Xenogears, Final Fantasy (Series) the old Star Ocean games. Hell even Legend of Zelda for the N64. I bet you most of those games were around the same size if not under and look at the amount of content they squeezed in. So please don't judge a book by it's cover or in this case a game by its size. As they say, big things come in small packages.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 19, 2016)

> We're going to be getting base building.


We _may_ be getting base building.


> Also judging a game by it's GB size is just stupid. You're making an insult to old classics which took hours of our time.


It's been said over and over, but hopefully I'll be the last one to do so. We all know that games can be relatively small and last for dozens if not hundreds of hours, especially if you go as far back as the PS1 and N64 like you are. He wasn't arguing that. He was saying that, for how "HD" the game is, having a small installation size would mean that it's lacking in texture variety. Of course, it _is_ possible that the procedural generation algorithm tells the game to generate certain shapes thereby removing the necessity for a large portion of pre-rendered textures. Overall, it's still a silly argument, but just not for the reason you stated.


----------



## Du'Islingr (Aug 19, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> We _may_ be getting base building.


It is pretty much confirmed that base building is to be added next. http://www.no-mans-sky.com/2016/08/update-1-03/ It is at the very bottom


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 19, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> When exactly did I compare the size of no mans sky to any other game other than no mans sky? Oh yeah that's right never. All of you kiddies using this same retarded argument need to pool your braincells together and maybe you will be able to actually comprehend what I was saying. Then you might be able to come up with a valid retort that isn't comparing apples to oranges and just plain gibberish.
> 
> A week after release it is PAINFULLY obvious that No Mans Sky is a bare framework of the promises of what it was supposed to be. Guess one of the reasons why that is? Because it's fucking 3GB.
> 
> Not 3GB compared to an N64 game, or a nes game, or minecraft, *I am not comparing it to anything* and that has nothing to do with my argument.


You have some baseline size that a game like this would need to meet in order to be good but No Man's Sky hasn't so it failed and anyone who thinks otherwise is retarded, I get it. You're obviously comparing it to something, though. If you weren't, 3GB would have no meaning to you. "3GB? Is that a lot for a game? I wouldn't know, I don't know the file size of _any_ game." Where did you get this GB criteria from? Obviously by comparing it to other games of similar size and scope. 

Maybe before you call other people retards you should consider your own argument. Thanks.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 19, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You have some baseline size that a game like this would need to meet in order to be good but No Man's Sky hasn't so it failed and anyone who thinks otherwise is retarded, I get it. You're obviously comparing it to something, though. If you weren't, 3GB would have no meaning to you. "3GB? Is that a lot for a game? I wouldn't know, I don't know the file size of _any_ game." Where did you get this GB criteria from? Obviously by comparing it to other games of similar size and scope.
> 
> Maybe before you call other people retards you should consider your own argument. Thanks.





Is the game like that trailer or anything close to what the devs hyped or promised? No it isn't and I will challenge anyone to prove me otherwise. 

What I said originally is that just by going off of the size of the game alone it could never live up to the hype and promises that were made for it. Promises made not by Sony, not by some PR company, but by an indie dev trying to shill his product. Are you honestly going to say to me that the game we received for $60 lives up to the hype and promises made and is worth the price it is asking for? That it is any different from the early access survival trash available on steam at the fraction of its retail price? Tell me this game doesn't disappoint massively and I will just call you a blind fanboy whatever you argue so go ahead and argue me otherwise.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 19, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Is the game like that trailer or anything close to what the devs hyped or promised? No it isn't and I will challenge anyone to prove me otherwise.
> 
> What I said originally is that just by going off of the size of the game alone it could never live up to the hype and promises that were made for it. Promises made not by Sony, not by some PR company, but by an indie dev trying to shill his product. Are you honestly going to say to me that the game we received for $60 lives up to the hype and promises made and is worth the price it is asking for? That it is any different from the early access survival trash available on steam at the fraction of its retail price? Tell me this game doesn't disappoint massively and I will just call you a blind fanboy whatever you argue so go ahead and argue me otherwise.


No, I definitely agree that the game's a letdown, but I'm just trying to be the devil's advocate by refuting your "I'm not comparing it to anything" argument. However, you quoted me while completely ignoring my previous post so I'm guessing there's really no point in continuing this discussion.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2016)

After reading what everyone is saying about this game, I think it's best I just try it myself and see how I like it instead of making my decision based off of other's opinions.
I probably won't be getting the best experience considering all I have to play the game on is a shitty laptop.


----------



## Vithimiris (Aug 20, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> When exactly did I compare the size of no mans sky to any other game other than no mans sky? Oh yeah that's right never. All of you kiddies using this same retarded argument need to pool your braincells together and maybe you will be able to actually comprehend what I was saying. Then you might be able to come up with a valid retort that isn't comparing apples to oranges and just plain gibberish.
> 
> A week after release it is PAINFULLY obvious that No Mans Sky is a bare framework of the promises of what it was supposed to be. Guess one of the *reasons* why that is? *Because it's fucking 3GB.*
> 
> ...



1. Your lack of maturity is disturbing for someone who is supposed to be an example as a Supervisor. 

2. I myself am comparing the games. So nice straw man buckaroo. You said that the game is bad due the size of it's initial file. I argued that a *game shouldn't be judged based on file size alone. *Did you get that or were you too busy trying to insult me to see my point? Smaller games with lesser file size have had great successes in the gaming industry, the Final Fantasy Franchise and like I said Legend of Zelda. You're trying to say because it has a 3GB (2.6 GB) framework/skeleton that the game is poor. There is a reason updates exist, there is a reason why there is a community to give feedback. If you dislike something just to dislike something, you're no better than the critics that rate the game poorly after playing it for an hour.

I myself enjoy the game. If you don't like it, shelf it/refund it or whatever. Let sleeping dogs lie man. Don't go around slinging fire just because you don't like something and feel the need to get on a soap box and let everyone know. Every game is going to have it's diehard fans and trying to convince them otherwise is foolish.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 21, 2016)

I was going to post something, but then I noticed everyone is arguing and insulting each other.

**Quietly shuffles sway**


----------



## Zeriel (Aug 21, 2016)

Wow after playing for a few hours this is what I think about NMS


----------



## flame1234 (Aug 21, 2016)

I watched a couple hours of gameplay, early and mid-game, on Twitch.
One thing I never saw was a player encountering a previously explored system, I mean one that had been explored by another player. 
Can you really find systems explored by other players?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 22, 2016)

flame1234 said:


> I watched a couple hours of gameplay, early and mid-game, on Twitch.
> One thing I never saw was a player encountering a previously explored system, I mean one that had been explored by another player.
> Can you really find systems explored by other players?


Yeah, that's one "multiplayer" aspect that WASN'T lied about. I myself have found a system discovered by "A Small Ethiopian Tribe." I definitely had to do a double take when that occurred.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 22, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Yeah, that's one "multiplayer" aspect that WASN'T lied about. I myself have found a system discovered by "A Small Ethiopian Tribe." I definitely had to do a double take when that occurred.


Was Starvin' Marvin amongst that tribe?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 22, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> Was Starvin' Marvin amongst that tribe?


Marklar.


----------



## alex_0706 (Aug 23, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Bought it on steam, saw it was 2.6GB, saw the reviews and refunded it immediately.
> 
> I know size isn't everything when it comes to gaming (and other things har har), but a file size that low is just fucking insulting. There is no way you can fit so many promises of a game so supposedly vast in such a small package. It is impossible. And it supposedly runs like crap too. I will just put this game on my shelf with rise of the robots and watchdogs and never bother playing it ever.



if it was all pregenerated, every planet was the same to the leaves.
since its such a low package it generates everything from scratch.

the pregenerated files would be insainely large (18000000000 planets about each one 128kb in size) ten it would take 2.2TB of data total (wich would be 400 times larger than GTA V)


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 24, 2016)

I played this earlier last night. At first I was just curiously navigating the menus and such, getting used to the interface, then got to actually playing it.... opened the crates and got some nuclear materials, shot some rocks and Staples "That Was Easy" button-looking objects and collected iron, and was about to head back to the ship to see if I had enough iron to make those... c-something sheets, when some drones showed up and caused some bad craziness for me. I kept shooting them down but more of the fuckers kept showing up, until I ran out of charge for my pissant mining pistol, and holed up in my ship. Was just under the amount of iron needed to repair the launch system.... while those sentinels were blasting away at the ship. WTF. Not even half an hour into it and I'm screwed already.

I can already tell this is gonna be "fun."



alex_0706 said:


> if it was all pregenerated, every planet was the same to the leaves.
> since its such a low package it generates everything from scratch.
> 
> the pregenerated files would be insainely large (18000000000 planets about each one 128kb in size) ten it would take 2.2TB of data total (wich would be 400 times larger than GTA V)



The install weighs in at around 2.6 GB for the Steam version. So while it looks pretty, there's not a lot of data for it to draw "randomized" planets from. Then again, I've seen some really beautiful games with amazing sounds and music, that weigh in at a measly small size. It really all depends on compression. And you can tell this game has some heavy compression.... just the initial boot took around five minutes on my PC, which has damn good specs.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 24, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> when some drones showed up and caused some bad craziness for me. I kept shooting them down but more of the fuckers kept showing up, until I ran out of charge for my pissant mining pistol, and holed up in my ship. Was just under the amount of iron needed to repair the launch system.... while those sentinels were blasting away at the ship. WTF. Not even half an hour into it and I'm screwed already.
> 
> I can already tell this is gonna be "fun."


You shoot at what is basically the police in the game, get surprised when more come, then get trapped and blame the game for it? That's not really a "WTF" moment.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 25, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You shoot at what is basically the police in the game, get surprised when more come, then get trapped and blame the game for it? That's not really a "WTF" moment.



Not surprised more showed up, as the game DOES tell you they will come, but I was surprised that I was so quickly overwhelmed AT THE BEGINNING OF THE GAME.


----------



## puss2puss (Aug 25, 2016)

Its actually a pretty cool game! Sure its not a call of duty or fallout or zelda.. but it does give a great feeling when roaming space or hovering a planet with the ship. It even gives a small 'metroid game' feeling with the musics and planets 

We cant deny it, its awesome to be able to be on a planet, jump into the ship and fly to space without any loading and with full control.
At first i tought it was kinda dull..but the more i played, the more i loved it and dicovered features. Last sunday i played 13hours straight, discovering stuff and renaming everything i find (even an empty planet got the honor to get a name, LifelessBead..) , i really enjoy navigating through space.

Of course, it would be wayyy better with more goals and missions (although there are some kind of missions already..)..
*...but what the game has right now is definitly not the only things it will have in a near future! More features to come later...*

Plus, mods are coming along in an good pace! Like the mod to instant click, and the mod to remove the auto pilot when near the ground.. pretty cool to be able to fly near mountains lol

i say give this game a try or atleast keep in touch with the news of the game, but dont take too seriously the negatives comments, tons of people who cmments shit didnt even play the game yet they just follow the others lol..


----------



## T-hug (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## puss2puss (Aug 25, 2016)

^ yah unfortunatly Sean talked as if it would be all there from the start..but i think, he wanted to make sure there would be enough people buying the game to actually be able to then 'boost' his team, to then put those features in the game..lets hope it wont take too long for a huuuuge update or else peopke will loose interrest and think it was all lies..


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 30, 2016)

Couldn't be closer to the truth....


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Sep 2, 2016)

Okay the thread title needs to be changed to "The Skybox is the Limit," because I can't fly into the sun. It's not even there lmao. I really hope they make this game everything it was supposed to be.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Sep 2, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Okay the thread title needs to be changed to "The Skybox is the Limit," because I can't fly into the sun. It's not even there lmao. I really hope they make this game everything it was supposed to be.



They made so many promises, but it all fell short. They haven't even made semi-good on ANY of those promises and _*PROMISED*_ any patches or updates to give us what they originally promised. It's really sad what the gaming industry has come to....

_"Let's give them an unfinished game, then charge them even more for the stuff that SHOULD have been in it to begin with...._"


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 3, 2016)

Watching the games popularity flatline after three weeks is remarkable http://steamcharts.com/app/275850#1m

It even has its own steam refund disclaimer on the shop page which I found amusing.

My initial reaction when I saw the games file size was correct, it delivers on none of its promises and does nothing well. This has got to be the biggest deception and money grab in gaming history... but oh wait.

The size of nes roms, procedural generation, algorithms, updates and muh exploration.

lol


----------



## Zeriel (Sep 3, 2016)

This is why you never trust developers, game trailers or even scoring sites like Metacritic, Gamespot or Rotten tomatoes (for movies)
NEVER pre-order and NEVER buy until you see actual let's play from a few real players, also a review from a Youtuber that you trust
like Angry Joe for example.

Game Devs are more scummy each year and you can't trust them anymore, making a quality game doesn't sell as much as making a hype campaign.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 29, 2016)

people think thst its like minecraft Slash and kill and make a house. this Game is an exploration game, what was it sapposed to be? I'm being honest here could you guys tell me what it was sapposed to be?


----------

